# Northern NJ/ Catskills wanted



## callwill (Sep 27, 2022)

11/10 (works best) or 11 thru the 12th/13th wanted.


----------



## callwill (Oct 11, 2022)

Giving it a bump as a last ditch effort.


----------



## Hox (Oct 11, 2022)

callwill said:


> Giving it a bump as a last ditch effort.


Sent a PM.


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hox said:


> Sent a PM.


I might have availability at Villa Roma in Calicoon NY.


----------



## callwill (Oct 20, 2022)

what size unit? Dates? Price?


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 20, 2022)

It is a 1 bedroom unit for 1 week. We could not use our Villa Roma week 22 in 2020 due to Covid so have a pending week with them.  I just checked with them and the availability is as follows as of today:

Oct 23-30, Oct 30-Nov 6
Nov 20-27, Nov 27-Dec 4


----------



## callwill (Oct 20, 2022)

Maria56 said:


> It is a 1 bedroom unit for 1 week. We could not use our Villa Roma week 22 in 2020 due to Covid so have a pending week with them.  I just checked with them and the availability is as follows as of today:
> 
> Oct 23-30, Oct 30-Nov 6
> Nov 20-27, Nov 27-Dec 4


None of those weeks work for me. I need a week that starts on the 6th in order to be in that area on the 10th 11th and 12th.


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 20, 2022)

callwill said:


> None of those weeks work for me. I need a week that starts on the 6th in order to be in that area on the 10th 11th and 12th.


Thanks for getting back to me. I can check again if those dates come up. All the best.


----------



## callwill (Oct 20, 2022)

Maria56 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I can check again if those dates come up. All the best.


you might want to check on your status of "newbie". It looks like you have been a member for 5 years. I dont think that is the correct status.


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 27, 2022)

Ho


callwill said:


> you might want to check on your status of "newbie". It looks like you have been a member for 5 years. I dont think that is the correct status.


How do I update it?


----------



## callwill (Oct 27, 2022)

Maria56 said:


> Ho
> 
> How do I update it?





Maria56 said:


> Ho
> 
> How do I update it?


I think you need to contact @TUGBrian. He is the Admin that deals with these issues.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 27, 2022)

had to make more than 3 posts...  age of registration is not a factor.


----------



## callwill (Oct 28, 2022)

Are replies to threads the same as posts or does that mean 3 "starters"?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2022)

yes, its just 3 "posts"...not 3 separate threads etc.


----------



## callwill (Oct 28, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, its just 3 "posts"...not 3 separate threads etc.


So no longer a Guest then? I count 4 on this thread. When will the "banner" change?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2022)

it already shows them as a guest?


----------



## callwill (Oct 28, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> it already shows them as a guest?


My mistake,  shows as guest, no longer newbie. Was thinking it should say member as it says they joined august 2017...


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2022)

callwill said:


> My mistake,  shows as guest, no longer newbie. Was thinking it should say member as it says they joined august 2017...


is no TUG membership matching their email address or login.  the registration date under your forum username merely indicates when you registered on the forums.


----------



## callwill (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks for that info, it is good to know those differences.  I am certainly more comfortable dealing with a  "member" than a guest or newbie when it comes to renting a unit on these forums.


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 30, 2022)

What is the fee to become a member? I just started revisiting this site again. Thanks so much.


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 30, 2022)

callwill said:


> Thanks for that info, it is good to know those differences.  I am certainly more comfortable dealing with a  "member" than a guest or newbie when it comes to renting a unit on these


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 30, 2022)

I can certainly understand with all the scams that are out there. I just inquired about what it takes to become a member.


----------



## callwill (Oct 30, 2022)

Maria56 said:


> I can certainly understand with all the scams that are out there. I just inquired about what it takes to become a member.


15 bucks and an email address i think!


----------



## Maria56 (Oct 30, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## callwill (Oct 30, 2022)

Maria56 said:


> Thank you.


Thanks for all you did trying to get me a place! GLTY


----------

